# Valegro not sold?



## MurphysMinder (25 September 2012)

I am just watching BBC Midlands today and Carl and Charlotte are on and Carl stated that the horses are not sold but will be staying with them.:confused  Yet I am sure I saw the other day that he had been sold.
Did anyone else see it?


----------



## Toraylac (25 September 2012)

Yes, watching said programme. What is going on?


----------



## equinelover (25 September 2012)

Saw this- confused but very happy at the same time if they are keeping the horses! Fab news for them, dressage & GB!


----------



## MillionDollar (25 September 2012)

Hmm, that's strange! He hadn't been 'offically' sold but Carl has kept saying he's up for sale along with Uthopia before and after the Olympics. Did he say they weren't even for sale now then?


----------



## MillionDollar (26 September 2012)

I am so confused. Skip to 18.42........

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01myrc3/Midlands_Today_25_09_2012/


----------



## bgray1981 (30 September 2012)

According to my instrcutor who is friendly with them both, they are both up for sale but he hasn't said if they're sold yet :confused


----------



## milo'n'molly (30 September 2012)

He has said they were for sale, now he is saying they are staying with him. He does not say that they have not been sold, just that they are staying. So, perhaps they have already been sold but they ate keeping the rides?


----------



## Janette (30 September 2012)

In the catalogue at the National Dressage champs, Uthopia was listed as owned by 'Rider'.  Not 'joint owned', as many others.  I wondered if this meant he was owned outright by Carl?


----------



## MillionDollar (30 September 2012)

Someone has said on a thread that I put up in Comp Riders that Glock has bought them and Carl and Charlotte will keep the rides. Fingers crossed it's true!

It also now says on Carls website that he is the owner of Uti, whereas before (only a month ago) it said Sasha Stewart.


----------



## millimoo (30 September 2012)

Milliondollar... The ownership on Carls site changed over a month ago, but it also coincided with Sacha and her fathers financials hitting the press.
Hope Uti will stay with Carl because I think he's quite attached to him. I do wonder why Charlotte has not ridden Valegro competitively since the Olympics, which makes me think he has a new home.
However I'm more than happy if the cirmumstances (and new home lined up prior to the Olympics) have changed for the good


----------



## Tiffany (30 September 2012)

Valegro is for sale as confirmed by Charlotte in this week's H & H but he's not sold yet.


----------

